# Atlas Cross Spied



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Excited to see the production version.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Excited to see the production version.


Maybe the plan is to push the 2.0T in this version which is why they are only offering it on the base S full size for 2019? Who knows.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm interested. In a few years it will be a contender to replace my Grand Cherokee.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Someone posted these on Instagram:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

Looks to still have quite a bit of black tape around it. The D-pillar, grille, head and taillights are noticeably taped. The lower rear bumper is fake too.

But the general shape does look interesting. Still waiting for the production debut.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Wow it is damn ugly compared to what I thought it would look like. Once they take the camo off, it just looks bulbous like most mid-size segment suvs. 

I do think the SEL premium will get a cool light bar grill though.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

ice4life said:


> Wow it is damn ugly compared to what I thought it would look like. Once they take the camo off, it just looks bulbous like most mid-size segment suvs.
> 
> I do think the SEL premium will get a cool light bar grill though.


It looks exactly as we expected. What looks ugly to you?


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

Wish they would have named it something else...


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Hajduk said:


> It looks exactly as we expected. What looks ugly to you?


Imo the concept's rear roof line is far less angular. It looks like an SUV coupe and that to me is the dumbest segment ever created. Let's take a perfectly functional SUV, and slash 60 percent of it's cargo area by slanting the rear. 

It could have been a normal mid sizer like it's competition (edge, Murano) and would've been just fine.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

ice4life said:


> Imo the concept's rear roof line is far less angular. It looks like an SUV coupe and that to me is the dumbest segment ever created. Let's take a perfectly functional SUV, and slash 60 percent of it's cargo area by slanting the rear.
> 
> It could have been a normal mid sizer like it's competition (edge, Murano) and would've been just fine.


The concept and the production version have the same roof


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Hajduk said:


> The concept and the production version have the same roof


Must be the angles then. Like I said imo. Looks like crap regardless.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

ice4life said:


> Excited to see the production version.





ice4life said:


> Must be the angles then. Like I said imo. Looks like crap regardless.


But it's the same car


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> Wow it is damn ugly compared to what I thought it would look like. Once they take the camo off, it just looks bulbous like most mid-size segment suvs. .....


:screwy:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> ....Like I said imo. Looks like crap regardless.


The purpose of the vehicle is to sell a lot of them at a profit. It is not for the professional whiner like yourself. VW will sell a lot of them.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Hajduk said:


> But it's the same car


It's just not. I'm not gonna get Adobe technical on you, but look at the rear bumper. The lines have been altered at the exhaust for example. I'm not gonna play back and forth. I was excited to see the production version. Now that I have, I don't like it. It looks bulbous to me whereas the concept looks more taught. 

I guess my eye is just more discerning.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

The concept sample does look more sleek, and slimmer. The sample looks like a mid 20 something that goes to the gym 4-5 days a week. While the production test sample looks to be in the late 30's with a slight beer gut. 

The line's aren't as sharp, and there are more added junk in the trunk.


----------



## chucka (Feb 28, 2002)

can't believe nobody has mentioned the bodyline/door handles/gas cap / headlights/ ect……

looks like the roofline is the only thing they kept from the concept.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

chucka said:


> can't believe nobody has mentioned the bodyline/door handles/gas cap / headlights/ ect……
> 
> looks like the roofline is the only thing they kept from the concept.


The door handles moved upward give the car a bloatier line, since it looks better integrated into the concept sample.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

looks like the back is also slightly extended out a bit more in the production compared to the concept


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

*More Tech on the Crosssport*

https://www.vwvortex.com/news/atlas-cross-sport-wont-just-shorter-itll-higher-tech/

And the feature most of us I think was wanting with the Car-Net is now going to be available! (REMOTE START!!!) through the mobile app! Since we have such poor range in our FOB


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

TablaRasa said:


> ....And the feature most of us I think was wanting with the Car-Net is now going to be available! (REMOTE START!!!)


Are there really folks so stupid they would start their vehicle when not in view?


----------



## dknj (Mar 25, 2015)

Is 2.0T with 4-Motion going to be available?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

dknj said:


> Is 2.0T with 4-Motion going to be available?


I think I remember reading that it will be available on the cross.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

man, those are nice projector LEDs! Wish we had them


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

Does anyone see this as being VWs Touareg replacement for North American market? It looks like they went the exact Touareg size model but kept Atlas appearances. 

Maybe this is how we get Touareg like car but for 40% discount? Lol just saying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

SuitUp007 said:


> Does anyone see this as being VWs Touareg replacement for North American market? It looks like they went the exact Touareg size model but kept Atlas appearances.
> 
> Maybe this is how we get Touareg like car but for 40% discount? Lol just saying
> 
> ...


This fits the size while appealing to a more mass market audience. So in a way, yes.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I like the concept better myself. I do like the grill logo though. Might be a future swap on my grill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

SuitUp007 said:


> Does anyone see this as being VWs Touareg replacement for North American market? It looks like they went the exact Touareg size model but kept Atlas appearances. Maybe this is how we get Touareg like car but for 40% discount?


Based on the MQB like the Atlas and certainly not a Touareg replacement is design, performance and abilities.


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

Losing the LED turn signals seems like a step backwards?


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

Saw an Atlas Cross in NYC area today with Michigan plates. Couldn’t snap a pic. Looked nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

JBkr said:


> Losing the LED turn signals seems like a step backwards?


Or maybe they're doing the same thing as the Arteon, where higher trim gets different headlight design, which has LED turn?

But I do agree with you. They should've kept the same headlight design intent as the original 7-seater with LED turn.


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> man, those are nice projector LEDs! Wish we had them


The real question is, where did that pic come from? lol


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

RCDheliracer said:


> The real question is, where did that pic come from? lol


VW press release. They’ve posted on their social media accounts and if I recall in a press release. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

that's my driveway! lol yeah, press release


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> that's my driveway! lol yeah, press release


Haha, totally missed that they did a press release. I'll go check it out


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

Link?? Date of expected arrivals into dealerships? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

SuitUp007 said:


> Link?? Date of expected arrivals into dealerships?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The pic is a teaser shot on their Facebook page. The official announcement and information will come tomorrow.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

JBkr said:


> Losing the LED turn signals seems like a step backwards?


Yeah- incandescent signals are horrid at that price point. But at least it gets AFS and static cornering lights (mounted perpendicular to the inner beam). Not sure what the lighting situation is, but you can be assured that the teaser pic is the loaded R-Line SEL-P, not a basic model with lesser lamps.

I really thought the car was getting the light bar grill- what happened to that?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

knedrgr said:


> ......They should've kept the same headlight design intent as the original 7-seater with LED turn.


Because?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> ....Incandescent signals are horrid at that price point....


Because? Please be specific.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Officially unveiled

https://www.vw.com/models/atlas-cross-sport/section/overview/


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Veedubin02 said:


> Officially unveiled
> 
> https://www.vw.com/models/atlas-cross-sport/section/overview/
> 
> Something to note, the blinker may not be incandescent, they may just be the side marker light for the NA market. Most of the VWs with that headlight style have switch backs and the DRL just blinks amber.


Looks quite nice actually! I like the gray and those burgundy accented seats. Not digging the placement of that camera though on the center grill


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> Looks quite nice actually! I like the gray and those burgundy accented seats. Not digging the placement of that camera though on the center grill


Same here. Looks nice with the gray. 

After seeing the front camera, that's all I can look at. LOL.

Not digging the rear reflectors on the rear bumper.


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

Press Release just came out today. 

“To compete with BMW X6” anddddd I’m out. The new Cross Sport is really nice but this class of vehicles is the worst segment in my opinion. 

Next please. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

Looks really good!



SuitUp007 said:


> Press Release just came out today.
> 
> “To compete with BMW X6” anddddd I’m out. The new Cross Sport is really nice but this class of vehicles is the worst segment in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Wait... who said this competes with the BMW X6? Even in at the reveal event they mention it competes with the Edge, Grand Chereokee, Santa Fe, etc.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

capclassicv2 said:


> Looks really good!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... who said this competes with the BMW X6? Even in at the reveal event they mention it competes with the Edge, Grand Chereokee, Santa Fe, etc.


Yeah sorry but it is not an SUV coupe. It's a mid-size SUV which competes with the Grand Cherokee wk (until wl goes 3 row), santa-fe, passport, edge, blazer, and murano. Basically mid-size non 3 row vehicles. 

For comparison, these are the major SUV coupes. They all have significantly more slanted roof lines toward the rear seat area. Many have pillarless windows too which the ac does not to both.


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well let’s face it, it’s the next best thing after an Audi Q8 so if any of us wanted that but too much money, a fully loaded Cross Sport would be the answer. 

I guess I’d have to test drive one of these to even see if I could appreciate them. 

Coming from owning a 2015 Touareg Hybrid and now my 2010 Touareg TDi, and we also own a 2019 Tiguan, not sure yet. 

Again, this class of vehicle with sloped rear roofs I don’t like a whole lot but doesn’t mean it won’t be super popular with the masses in North America. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

